# Wago 750-8202 CPU Auslastung sehr hoch durch zu viele /schnelle RS232 Pakete



## Tobsturbo (15 Oktober 2018)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem. seit ein paar Wochen fällt der Controller regemäßig aus ca.  2 Wochen Takt.  Da es sich um eine Messeinrichtung in der Industrie handelt ist das sehr bedenklich. 
Zur aplikation 
Es werden 2 Serielleschnittstellen ausgelesen und noch eine analoge Schnittstelle(4..20mA), außerdem läuft noch eine Webvisu auf dem Controller, sowie ein TCP Server der Messdaten an das PLS  Vorort im Werk sendet und auch Parameterdaten erhält. Für Analysezwecke werden ausserdem noch verschiedene Variablem und Messdaten auf SD karte aufgezeichnet (minimal jede Sekunde). 


Ich habe zwar festgestellt das Im Werk ein Sensor manchmal nicht richtig arbeitet, also das dieser im undefinierten Zustand mehrere RS232(baud19200, 8n1) Pakete sendet, innerhalb von einer Sekunde bis zu 100 Pakete ,was den Controller oder eher der RS232 Schnittstelle dicke Backen machen lässt (oder der KBUS ist zu sehr ausgelastet)  Gibt es eine Funktion wie ich am Besten nur ein bis 2 Mal pro Sekunde die Seriellen Daten empfange (Ich denke ich baue mir funktion selber mit timern etc., das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren) 

Der Ausfall macht sich so bemerkbar:

der Controller friert komplett ein , SYS LED, RUN LED sind aber leider grün (s.Bild  im Anhang ) nur das RS232 Modul ist rot bzw. die angehangen Peripherie ist komplett abgeschaltet.  Der Webserver für das Webpanle ist auch nicht mehr aktiv. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Nach abschalten (stromlos ) funktioniert die Anlage wieder einwandfrei, ca. 2 Wochen lang.


Ausprobiert habe ich schon :


veränderung der Taskdruchlaufzeit  Zykluszeit  mehrere 100ms
die Prioritäten der Task habe ich auch schon niedriger gesetzt(6-20, auf 21-31(Codesys Priorität) ) , also ausserhalb des LinuxRT Bereichs.
der Sensor wurde auch überprüft, bei verschmutzung verhält er sich anders und hat ein anderes Zeitverhalten als baud 19200 8n1 , vermutlich ist das der Fehler, dann müsste Vorort die Prozessanlage umgebaut werden
außerdem teste ich mit einem Labview Programm die Belastung der Schnisttelle, wo es möglich ist die Sendezeit einzustellen 1ms-1000ms hier lässt sich die CPU- Auslast
noch offen : 



Filtern von Eingangswerten an der betroffenen Schnittstelle (probiere ich aus)





Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee wieso die CPU plötzlich so Ausgelastet ist oder wie amn die Systemlast überwachen oder niedriger halten kann.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (16 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Tobsturbo,

hier würde ich Sie bitten das Projekt einmal an den Wago Support zu schicken(iosupport@wago.com), damit wir dein Projekt genauer analysieren können und den Fehler finden können. Vielen Dank


----------



## Heinileini (16 Oktober 2018)

Tobsturbo schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar festgestellt das Im Werk ein Sensor manchmal nicht richtig arbeitet, also das dieser im undefinierten Zustand mehrere RS232(baud19200, 8n1) Pakete sendet, innerhalb von einer Sekunde bis zu 100 Pakete , . . .
> der Sensor wurde auch überprüft, bei Verschmutzung verhält er sich anders und hat ein anderes Zeitverhalten als baud 19200 8n1 , vermutlich ist das der Fehler, dann müsste Vorort die Prozessanlage umgebaut werden.


- Gibt es eine Erklärung dafür, dass der Sensor anfängt, nicht mehr mit Senden aufzuhören? Wann soll er denn senden? Was wäre normal? Bei jeder kleinsten Änderung des MessWertes?
- Einen Sensor, der bei (oder wegen) Verschmutzung anfängt, andere BaudRaten durchzuprobieren, braucht niemand so wirklich 
Er schüttet doch die ÜbertragungsStrecke mit seinen Experimenten zu.

Hast Du etwa diese Phänomene schon bei mehreren Exemplaren des Sensors gehabt? Oder warum gehst Du davon aus, dass die ProzessAnlage umgebaut werden müsste?
Ich würde zunächst den Sensor (inkl. RS232-Sender, falls die beiden nicht sowieso eine Einheit bilden) austauschen und das spinnende Exemplar für Tests aufbewahren, um im zweiten Schritt zu untersuchen, wie Du einen solchen Fehler abfangen, erkennen und melden kannst, ohne dass es zu einem PLC-Absturz kommt.


----------



## Tobsturbo (17 Oktober 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung, 
@*Heinileini
* 	 Ja es gibt zwei identische Anlagen, wo es eine automatische Spülfunktion gibt, der Sensor wird in einem Beizbad(Messung des Brechungsindex) eingesetzt und vom Hersteller wurde nun auch bestätigt , das der Sensor im Fehlerfall. Zitat Hersteller 





> wenn die Messung nicht möglich ist (Luft/Schmutz im Spalt oder kein Medium), sendet das Gerät nicht spezifizierte Datensätze (und wohl anderen Zeittakt), hier kann er auch keinen Einfluss darauf nehmen
> (soll in der neuen Gerätegeneration über den Modbus deutlich besser laufen).




Also muss wahrscheinlich die Anlge erweitert werden. 

Aber ich bin jetzt auf eine andere Idee gekommen und zwar einfach bei der Seriellenschnittstelle Xon/Xoff zu aktivieren, bloß wird bei der Seriellenschnittstelle bError 9 angezeigt , was so viel heisst 





> 0x09: These transfer parameters are no
> supported by the COM port



liegt das dann an der Gegestelle, sprich am Sensor, dass dieser Xon/Xoff nicht unterstützt ?  @.:WAGO::0100153:. 
ich nutze die  Serial_Interface_01.lib und Codesys 2.3


----------



## Passion4Automation (21 Oktober 2018)

Hi Tobsturbo, hast du das Problem inzwischen beheben können? Welche Firmware hat dein controller. Ich habe auch ab und zu mal Probleme mit den seriellen Schnittstellen am PFC 8202.


----------



## gravieren (22 Oktober 2018)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Hi Tobsturbo, hast du das Problem inzwischen beheben können? Welche Firmware hat dein controller. Ich habe auch ab und zu mal Probleme mit den seriellen Schnittstellen am PFC 8202.


FW12b  wäre die aktuelle Firmware, die es von Wago gibt  !


----------

